# outlook 2007 distribution list



## TheLink (Sep 20, 2007)

I am running Outlook 2007 with contact manager. 

What i am trying to do is make multiple distribution lists then export all the contacts (i have over 1000 contacts) and distribution lists so they can be imported into outlook 2000.

I have made distribution lists with the contacts in the "Contacts" folder not the business contact manager (does not have distribution lists). But when i export then import the list is not there.

Can anyone tell me a way to get this done. I need to import the contacts with distribution lists to about 10 computers.

Thanks


----------

